# 2004 M3 Pics?



## ptung168 (Dec 2, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can find pics of 2004 M3? What are the changes between 2003 and 2004 M3?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ptung168 said:


> *Does anyone know where I can find pics of 2004 M3? What are the changes between 2003 and 2004 M3? *


hmm, give it about 6 more months, as the 2004's won't arrive until October


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

search for LA or Detriot auto show threads, there is a pic of a imola red M3, I think it was a 2004.

Changes look like as far as I can tell are

LED tailights for sure
Adaptive Xenon lights, maybe
Headlights to match coupe, maybe


----------

